# Überdachung - auch für den Teich?



## Jürgen-V (29. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

hallo willi
was seh ich denn da 

du hast eine überdachung....sowas hätte ich auch gerne  

allerdings hätte ich die ein paar meter weiter vorne angebracht.  

gruß
jürgen


----------



## ösiwilli (29. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings hätte ich die ein paar meter weiter vorne angebracht.



nö, geht nicht!! Sonst sieht man ja bei Schwimmen den Himmel nicht 

Servus Jürgen,

ist wirklich eine feine Sache und verlängert die Badesaison um locker 2 Monate. Gehen sogar im Winter nach der Sauna zum Abzischen rein, da es fast nie friert.
Habe das Ding übrigens aus der Tschechei um fast 1/3 billiger bekommen als hier.
Falls Du interressiert sein solltest, schicke ich Dir gerne ne PN. Meines Wissens liefern die überall hin.

LG-Willi, der sich schon aufs Plätschern freut.


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

hallo willi



> nö, geht nicht!! Sonst sieht man ja bei Schwimmen den Himmel nicht



ich meinte eigentlich ...daß ich den vorderen teich überdacht hätte .   



> Habe das Ding übrigens aus der Tschechei um fast 1/3 billiger bekommen als hier.
> Falls Du interressiert sein solltest, schicke ich Dir gerne ne PN. Meines Wissens liefern die überall hin.



unbedingt...:beeten :beeten :beeten 
du kannst die adresse hier aber auch einstellen, ich denke daß es den ein oder anderen auch interessiert. 

schon mal danke im voraus

gruß
jürgen


----------



## ösiwilli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte eigentlich ...daß ich den vorderen teich überdacht hätte .



wollte ich auch, da die Goldfische immer sehr sauer sind, wenn sie bei Regen auch auf dem Rücken nass werden 
war mir dann aber doch zu teuer!

Servus Jürgen!

Der Link zur Überdachung (habe übrigens auch den Polol von dort) http://www.madekop.cz/index_de.htm.

Die Webseite gibt zwar nicht viel her, Ihr könnt aber darüber ausführliche Unterlagen und Preise anforden.

LG - Willi, der seine Goldfische im Regen stehen lässt


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

also annett

was du mich in diesem forum " hin und her " schiebst, geht auf keine kuhhaut.:? 

mir wirds ja schon ganz schwindelig.:crazy 

ja, ja...ich weiß...das hat hier nix zu suchen. 

dann mach halt wieder das, was du so gut kannst. 




gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

hallo 



> Hallo Annett
> 
> Ich finde Du machst Deine Sache einfach Super



ich doch auch axel... 
das war doch auch nur ein spässle...und nicht anders, weil sie oft immer soviel arbeit mit mir hat.( waren vielleicht ein paar smileys zu wenig  )
ich denke annett hat mich auch schon richtig verstanden, oder? 
deshalb habe ich ich sie auch schon lobend unsere first lady genannt.

so und jetzt schieb aber mal annett.   

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Überdachung - auch für den Teich?*

Moin.

Ich hab das schon als Spaß aufgefasst.... noch schöner fände ich es allerdings, wenn ich nicht immer wieder Themen teilen müßte.  

Axels Beitrag wollte ich wegen seiner Antwort an Robert nicht aus dem Strang reißen. 
Beiträge lassen sich hier nämlich weder teilen, noch duplizieren. 

EDIT - hier noch die Gegenverlinkung zum Ursprungsthema


----------

